# Pocket Box Slingshot



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

After seeing the "slingshot in a can" it got me thinking. I wanted a small slingshot I could fit in my pocket, complete with ammo. So I designed the slingshot pictured below. It is made of standard grade plywood glued together and includes an ammo dispenser. Below is a video link of the completed slingshot. There is also a video of how I made it on my Youtube channel. If anyone would like to make one, full size templates can be downloaded from:
http://www.4shared.c...shot_parts.html
http://www.4shared.c...t_assembly.html


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's FUN!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool idea and a great slingshot Irealy love this one,


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very, very nice. I have several ammo dispensing designs and your's is very similar to one of my favorites... what's amazing is your's holds 14 shots of 5/16, and the very first one I made that dispensed like your's also held 14, but 1/2" instead.

Good job all around!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

V. nice, Red. This looks like a real fun little shooter. Good work.








Always like the black, too.
















edit: Oh, it's dark brown (well maybe next one)


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Bill when you have time, I would like to see some pictures of any different designs. I had many concepts in mind, but went with this one since it was simple. Other designs would be interesting.


----------



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

Could you upload the templates again I cant download them.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Mxred hasn't been on the forums for quite sometime, and I believe he removed all his plans.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Look on utube


----------



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

Thans I already looked on youtube he said he had lost the files.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I am affraid to make another small pocket shooter as i have had problems with forkhits, i hope i can overcome this problem. I made a dragon mini ergo and loved it, but after a few shots i busted it in half with a marble, it was made of maple, very hard maple ( snapped a brand new blade on it), i know now to twist the pouch a little, and hopefully will try it again soon


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I have mxred91's drawings of this little devil








Since the author is not here anymore I won't upload them so if you want it PM me








Maybe a Moderator could upload them here somewhere?
Cheers
Rafal


----------

